# Mouse with PuTTY in Vim



## Farhan Khan (Jan 11, 2017)

Silly question, when I am using PuTTY to my FreeBSD box and go into vim, if I try to click, it does not copy-paste text as it used to. Instead, it sends vim into visual mode or does some other arbitrary command.

How do I disable this and go back to default behavior?

If its something in ~/.vimrc, I would prefer keeping whatever settings are currently enabled minus the mouse integration.

Thanks!


----------



## aragats (Jan 11, 2017)

You have to add to your ~/.vimrc:
	
	



```
set mouse-=a
```
For some reason it doesn't work in the global one /usr/local/etc/vim/vimrc.


----------

